# Any expats living in the Seville or Cadiz area?



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello,

Feels like the first day at school asking for people to be my friend!

I live in Las Cabezas de San Juan in the southern part of Sevilla. I was just wondering if there was anybody else on here who is closeby?
Thanks


----------

